# Beans in Birmingham



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi there

Does anyone know the best place to get coffee beans from in Birmingham? So far I've bought from the Coffee Roaster in Shirley (good selection but stored some of the beans in the freezer) and Quarter Horse Coffee Roasters in central Birmingham (good coffee but only a choice of two).

Any recommendations anyone?

Regards

H.McFaddon


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Urban roast

Not sure if you can collect though.

http://www.urbanroastcoffee.co.uk/shop.html


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm fairly sure Yorks Espresso stock Caravan beans over by Snow Hill. Faculty usually have a few bags of Square Mile too.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Seem to remember a shop over walsal way, cant remember the bloody name though...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or go visit gary **** at Tilt!


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I didn't realise there were so many! What's Tilt? Are the beans at Faculty and Yorks Espresso freshly roasted? Might have to make a trip to one of them this weekend!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

To be honest I'm not sure how fresh they are as I've never actually bought any. They're shipped in from London, but I assume they are relatively fresh. As far as I am aware quarter horse is currently the only place in the city that roasts in house. They rotate their beans quite often though. If you're on Twitter, they are quite active on there, may be worth sending them a tweet to see if they have anything new in.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are after fresh beans in brum (although not roasted in Brum QH aside) then you have the following options

Faculty (Red Brick, Workshop, Round Hill)

6/8 Kaffe (Has Bean)

QuaterHorse (which you already mentioned)

Tilt sometimes have retails bags but best drop them a line on twitter first

Yorks (Caravan)

Depending on when you turn up Faculty, 6/8, QH and Tilt all have freshly roasted beans. I'm not 100% sure about yorks.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Tilt is a craft beer/speciality coffee shop.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Xpenno said:


> Tilt is a craft beer/speciality coffee shop.


Sounds perfect! Where is it???


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Horses McFaddon said:


> Sounds perfect! Where is it???


https://twitter.com/tilt_brum

address is on there, the beers and coffee are the best in Brum imho (apart from at my house obviously)


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll be there on Saturday methinks...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Horses McFaddon said:


> I'll be there on Saturday methinks...


If there is a bald dude making the coffee then it's the forum's very own @garydyke1 so be sure to say hi


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Will do!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> https://twitter.com/tilt_brum
> 
> address is on there, the beers and coffee are the best in Brum imho (apart from at my house obviously)


+1 On the above. Yes beers and coffee really good @tiltbrum.

I thought Gary only works week days


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> +1 On the above. Yes beers and coffee really good @tiltbrum.
> 
> I thought Gary only works week days


Think he's usually there Saturday day.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Think he's usually there Saturday day.


Definitely worth a visit Saturday then.


----------

